# Strategizing my first grow



## Asparabis (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm situated pretty well for space indoor and out, and for privacy. On a little traveled gravel road in a (mostly) natural wetland, and about 15 miles past the butt end of nowhere. I checked the USDA soil survey for info on my soil and got useful info on ph and nutrient values. The soil here is good+ as long as it's drained well. Garden veggies have done well and working to do better. I have a metal building large enough for indoor growing if I constructed the room(s) but I don't consume large amounts and expecting that I can do just summer growing and provision myself with even a dismal yield. If I should happen to outperform dismal, I'll probably have to use long term storage.

I plan to run some auto mainly to get myself out of dankruptcy asap. I bought 5 cheese and 5 skunk and I will stagger start them and just run them all over the summer, unless yield allows me to stop and hold some back. Those came from FastBuds and it was only after my order was in that I first began to see complaints of mutation and instability in some of their lines but I also see satisfied buyers as well and I think cheese and skunk are likely to be pretty stable. I'm a bit jittery about screwing up and stressing these unforgiving genetic marvels but they're a needed part of the plan this year at least. I also plan to start a couple of Lake Tahoe regular from Best Coast Genetics and I can only hope that there's a female as it will be too late to start more by the time they show their junk.

I have bag seeds from some middies I bought about 6 years ago, which had the occasional hash tasting chunk in it. I am going to start everything I have of that and provided that there's a female, I will pollinate it with Tahoe pollen should it produce a male. That should be a bit of an upgrade to that line. Other bag seeds I had saved back have failed to germinate. I have a seedling of Red Skunk about a month old, lol the poor thing is struggling to struggle, having clawed it's way to a towering 3" or so. Yet it lives  In it's short and painful life I have already underwatered it, followed by dosing molasses about 500 x too hot, inducing nitrogen toxicity from which it is apparently recovering.

So basically trying to cover all the bases and not have anything go to waste. If things go well this summer then next year and onward I will likely run only photo's provided there's no need-for-speed dankruptcy issues. Tomorrow I'll go out and buy my soils and some amendments, I have not quite decided on using the native soil for the good stuff, for this first spin on the dance floor I'm really leaning towards potting everything that's truly worthwhile, the middies I mentioned will go in the ground so I'll get a chance to see how it performs for future consideration.

Thoughts and opinions welcomed. Cheers


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

I started with Autos and had a harvest ready in eight weeks. It was a Lemon Haze and I think that strain is just like that. The last grow was a different strain and I let it go to ten week. Once you have some the timing isn't such an issue. I am growing a photoperiod right now, but I will probably still grow some Autos for fun. You can try out new strains.


----------



## Asparabis (Mar 26, 2021)

I think it's the Cheese that is supposed to be 8 weeks, and that would be lovely. It has also occurred to me that yeah I could run an auto or two later on and if I don't want it all I could do some swapping with friends. How did yield go for you starting out with auto's ?  I only need about 3 oz. to get me through a year and I'd like to have another oz. just for a cushion against the times when I whoop it up once in a while.

One of the reasons I'm in a bind and dankrupt is that the kid I source from locally started asking stupid money, same as the state dispensary in fact. I'm thinking one day I might look him up and pitch him a nice fat sack and tell him enjoy it bro this is what friends do, you won't be seeing any more of it, or of me. Hopefully I don't sound too bitter saying that  but dankruptcy is bad.


----------

